# Wanted Rb26 cylinderhead



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I need a head for a budget engine I am putting together as a quick build for my track car. Will consider anything from bare head to complete.

let me know what you have


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

David said:


> I need a head for a budget engine I am putting together as a quick build for my track car. Will consider anything from bare head to complete.
> 
> let me know what you have


Still need a head?


----------

